# Feliz Cumpleaños Cirrus!!!!



## Soledad Medina

Hoy es el cumpleaños de uno de los foreros más inteligentes, más cultos, más simpáticos y más generosos de WordReference.  ¡Por supuesto que me refiero a Cirrus!!!!

Es para mí un honor, mi querido Steve, enviarte esta sincera felicitación.  Siempre me asombra que un británico como tú sepa un español tan perfecto.  Eres realmente increíble.

¡Que cumplas muchos más!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Recibe un saludo desde Miami con todo mi cariño y gratitud
Soledad


----------



## Heba

*Happy Birthday Cirrus*
*Feliz Cumpleaños*
*كل سنة و انت طيب *​


----------



## heidita

Esta Soledad, ......siempre le deja a uno sin palabras para añadir.....

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG!


----------



## cirrus

Danke! Describes muy bien el fenómeno sole - nos roba la palabra.

Thanks everyone, a feast awaits and a virtual glass of rioja awaits all those celebrating with me. Meanwhile I am eyeing with glee my tickets for Barcelona.  Those bookshops, el mercat de la boquería (not to mention my bank account)  just won't know what's hit em.

All the best


----------



## la reine victoria

Somewhat late, but I send you my best wishes - because you really are my old ............!  




Happy Holiday!






LRV


----------



## Eugin

Happy, happy Birthday, cirrus!!! Hope you get to celebrate it the best possible way ever!!!! And thinking in Barcelona sure is one of the best ways to celebrate one`s birthdays!!!
 

Enjoy your trip and have some "tapas" for me, please!!!​ For you!  

Greetings!!  ​


----------



## beatrizg

Sé que llego tarde a la celebración, así que te mando un saludo de post- cumpleaños.


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Day, Steve-o.   

It's good to see that the years aren't weighing you down -- you look as light as ever!


----------



## cirrus

Thanks all of you. Funny you should say that FP I've been feeling a bit under the weather recently.


----------



## whattheflock

Happy B-day!


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Yo también quiero hacer mi contribución, así que tendrán que imaginarse mi hermosa y afinada voz cantar:

Esta son las mañanitas
que cantaba el Red David,
y como hoy es día de tu santo
te las cantamos a tí.

Despierta, mi bien despierta,
no ves que ya amaneció.
Ya los pajaritos cantan.
La luna ya se ocultó.

¡Aguante Cirrus todavía, y que los vientos te sean propicios!

Saludos de Nippur.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Feliz Cumpleaños Cirrus. Cheers! (and the wine tastes glorious... hic))


----------



## Antpax

Hola Cirrus:

Muchas Felicidades, no se me ocurre nada más, es imposible superar a Sole.

Un saludo.

Ant.


----------



## Sallyb36

Happy Birthday, HA! now you're older than me!!


----------



## Fernando

Happy 18th birthday, Cirrus!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Happy, happy birthday!!!!!*


----------



## Maruja14

Poco original:

"Feliz, feliz en tu día
amiguito que Dios te bendigaaaaaa
que reine la paz en tu vida
y que cumplas muchos más"


----------



## América

Feliz cumpleaños.
Para estas ocaciones en el oriente de mi país hay una canción que dice:

*Hoy queremos que seas feliz
y que brinque tu corazón
que se escuche hasta el Piraí
El eco de nuestra canción:
FELICIDAD, FELICIDAD, FELICIDAD EN TU CORAZÓN
FELICIDAD, FELICIDAD, FELICIDAD EN TU CORAZÓN*​


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades Cirrus. No hemos coincidido demasiadas veces, pero siempre tus aportaciones han sido estupendas. Mil gracias por tu ayuda y que tengas un año lleno de felicidad. Saludos,


----------

